# St Gerards orthopedic Hospital, Coleshill, Birmingham 2013



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 19, 2013)

Now this is the main reason for my return to Coleshill, St Gerard's Hospital. 
I never got to visit here on my last visit, and on seeing so many amazing reports of a fabulous building, not the structure, but the wonderful delights inside. I had to go back!
I have no external photo's as we were seen by a visitor to the working nursing home, and thought any minute our time would be up. So we got into the building as quickly as could, not wanting to miss the opportunity again!

St Gerard’s Orthopaedic Hospital (also used for the treatment of TB) was part of Father Hudson's Society buildings.
It provided services for locals and the neighbouring boys school, along with care for orphaned children of early to mid 1900's.
Whilst plans were being made for a National Health Service there was considerable anxiety about the future of St. Gerard’s hospital. 
When the 1948 National Health act was passed the Regional Board agreed to pay hospital expenses and the hospital undertook to take patients according to their disability, not their religion.
The chain of society buildings started to close in the 1980's, due to changes in NHS funding and how orphaned children were dealt with as a whole. 
St Gerard's closed in 1988.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 19, 2013)

Great photos - looks like you went mid-day judging by the lighting.

That poor wheelchair has seen better days


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## mrtoby (Aug 19, 2013)

always good seeing this. One of my favourites


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone recognise the tripod on the bed in photo 4?


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 19, 2013)

Great docu style shots , we didn't visit this place when we first went to coleshill either, good one


----------



## demon-pap (Aug 20, 2013)

excellent report, some great shots and this looks an lovely untouched place


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 20, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Great photos - looks like you went mid-day judging by the lighting.
> 
> That poor wheelchair has seen better days



It was getting into late afternoon by this point, the other half was getting restless, wanting to get back for the Chelsea game!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow, I doon't think I've seen this one before! Is all of Coleshill derelict or something?  
Great shots as always!


----------

